

SociaLink (iOS App) Looks To Break World Download Records With Release 12/17/12 - jlteran
https://www.facebook.com/SociaLinkApp
SociaLink is a revolutionary iPhone app that allows you to connect with someone you meet instantly on Facebook, LinkedIn, Twitter, and Instagram. Now, when you are at bars or at business events, you will never lose a contact again!&#60;p&#62;www.Facebook.com/SociaLinkApp www.Twitter.com/SociaLinkApp
======
jlteran
SociaLink is a revolutionary iPhone app that allows you to connect with
someone you meet instantly on Facebook, LinkedIn, Twitter, and Instagram. Now,
when you are at bars or at business events, you will never lose a contact
again!

<http://www.Facebook.com/SociaLinkApp> <http://www.Twitter.com/SociaLinkApp>

